# How often to feed baby redbellies frozen bloodworms.



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

At first they wouldnt eat much, but lately they have been tearing it up like there starving. Pretty cool to watch. Ive been feeding them one block of frozen bloodworms a night. Is that enough. I going to use up the two packages i got then switch them to shrimp. Any shrimp better than others.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd feed them 2-3 times a day. When mine were little, I'd feed them beefheart, krill, bloodworms, earthworms, frozen fish, etc. I'd feed 2-3 times a day. I don 't know about the shrimp. Just get it raw/blue!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I fed mine the loose freeze dried kind, for all 6 of them I'd usually throw a small handful in there at least twice a day, sometimes three times if I was home and they looked hungry. Mine also liked freeze dried krill, although they tend to tear it apart and make a bit of a mess.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Feed them often in smaller amounts.
1x a day or 3x a day =survive or thrive
Their growth rates at this stage of their lives can handle allot of frequent feedings.
Make sure you don't feed them so much that the food is not all eaten at the time of the feeding. 
Feed them enough to round their belly's,but don't make them fat.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

im goanna say 3 times a day.................simple


----------

